# Number One Tip For Newbies



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You'll find plenty of advice on this forum but here is the best tip of all:

*DO THE MATH.*

Drive for a month or so to get a fair sample size, total up your pay, deduct the expenses (mileage, car washes, phone bill, etc., remember 15% self-employment tax) to get your profit/loss, then divide by the number of hours to get an hourly rate and figure out if it is worth your time and the wear and tear on your car.

I can't predict your market but most Uber drivers make $10 per hour or less, after expenses.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah but we can work 128 hours a week!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

gofry said:


> You'll find plenty of advice on this forum but here is the best tip of all:
> 
> *DO THE MATH.*
> 
> ...


The problem is the wear & tear and car depreciation costs. They can vary greatly from one vehicle to the next depending on age and model, plus there are other variables, so it takes research to come up with a figure for each driver depending on their circumstances.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

True, but you can tell pretty quickly if you're making money or not without any substantial research.


----------

